# Vivaldi and the lute



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I was inspired to make this post by listening to a CD (hyperion) by Paul O'Dette and The Parley of Instruments.

hyperion CDA66160.

More specifically, my inspiration was the Concerto in D, RV93 'for soprano lute, two violins, viola, bass, organ'.

Even _more_ specifically, I was taken by the Largo movement. In it the soprano lute (which sounds a lot like a mandolin) plays a beautiful melody in single, spaced notes above the accompaniment of the other instruments. That accompaniment seems simple on the ear at first, but then the weave of harmony among the instruments sort of rises in the brain. Because the lute is playing spaced notes, the harmony is clearly audible once recognized.

There is not anything even close to being a loser among the works on this CD. I recommend it enthusiastically.

The CD is listed at amazon.com. Search under music for o dette vivaldi.

Googling the work at YouTube gets lots of hits, but I didn't see this recording. I did find another recording, employing different instruments - including an archlute - which sounds wonderful, and much different.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Sounds great! The recording I have is with a guitar transcription  although it is very good.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been listening to the Il Giardino Armonico boxset recently, and am completely enamored by their Vivaldi recordings.

I really love their performance of this particular piece. So exciting!


----------



## mjqjazzbar (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation. The lute is a lovely instrument. :tiphat:


----------

